# Finally... New Arrival No. 3 - Omega Speedsonic



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

*So which is your fave of my new arrivals?*​
SM120C1645.71%Flightmaster1131.43%Speedsonic822.86%


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, not one you normally see but this is a chronometer rated seamaster chrono. Its powered by an electronic movement based on the f300 (ESA 9162 movement) with additional chrono fucntions. This means that the watch hums (its powered by battery but regulated by a tuning fork) and also also that it has a smooth sweep seconds hand. This is a large watch - circa 43mm wide with striking blue dial and of course it keeps excellent time etc.

Interestingly this one has a Speedsonic Lobster type dial (ie. the very raised - imho very cool - markers) as these normally come with painted indicies - this leads me to think its a late one, possibly from around 1980 ish.

This watch also came with its box and some not very useful papers which look like they were with the watch when it was originally sold. The watch has been lightly worn and has a few light marks but is otherwise mint - its certainly as nice a Speedsonic as Ive ever seen.

These have always seemed a little bit esoteric in the Omega Chrono line up with people running shy of anything that hums since there is perception that they cant be worked on - but there are a lot of guys out there who can do the work now and of course we always have Omega themselves


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

On mesh (of course!) - Ive all my omegas on mesh


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> On mesh (of course!) - Ive all my omegas on mesh


Jon,

Another cracker!

My dad has an f300 Constellation that he's had since new in the '70s, so I grew up with humming watches!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers Guy!

Cool! I arrived at RLT due to me seeking out Accutron info as I had quite a collection of hummers at one point... now ive only got this one, the SM f300 Diver Ive shown before and my old (but good!) 70's Accutron SV (pics in the hummer tennis thread IIRC).


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

Bellissimo, other exceptional watch!

Compliments Jon

Alessandro


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers Alessandro! Much appreciated!


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

Jon

Congrats on the latest arrival, you have certainly got a stunning trio of classic Omegas.

Enjoy!!









Cheers

Martin


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thought Id add a quick poll to see which you prefer of these new ones...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> Thought Id add a quick poll to see which you prefer of these new ones...


another cracker Jon and one of my grails. I think the poll choice is too hard as i cant decide between the 3. It would be so much easier if there was a 4th option entitled

4. I think Jon is a jammy git



good on yer mate

Andy

PS I vote number 4 LOL


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Thought Id add a quick poll to see which you prefer of these new ones...


That's a no-brainer Jon...the one with the battery of course!

Thats three of us on this Forum that have a Speedsonic ! Quite an achievement I think.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Don't know much about the Omegas Jon but as for your poll I can only say 2 things.

1. Voted for the SM120C as I just love the look of that watch.

2. As said before I also think you are a jammy git.









Enjoy.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Your F300 gets my vote Jon, You've aquired 3 stunning watches but this one has the interesting movement wrapped in a much more stylish case.

Enjoy 

Toby


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Alas said:


> Don't know much about the Omegas Jon but as for your poll I can only say 2 things.
> 
> 1. Voted for the SM120C as I just love the look of that watch.
> 
> ...


My sentiments entirely, and vote cast accordingly.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hotmog said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know much about the Omegas Jon but as for your poll I can only say 2 things.
> ...


Same here and I wonder if Colin has need of an aging Ex-Hippy Psychiatric Nurse

on his up coming night time flying visit to Sydney....


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I had to go for the SM120C but I also think the flightmaster is superb. The Speedsonic would have been a knockout on its own if you hadn't come up with a triple whammy Jon. I don't do jealous, but the last few days have been fairly testing.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Has to be the SM120C, but it's pretty close.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JonW said:


> Ok, not one you normally see but this is a chronometer rated seamaster chrono. Its powered by an electronic movement based on the f300 (ESA 9162 movement) with additional chrono fucntions. This means that the watch hums (its powered by battery but regulated by a tuning fork) and also also that it has a smooth sweep seconds hand. This is a large watch - circa 43mm wide with striking blue dial and of course it keeps excellent time etc.
> 
> Interestingly this one has a Speedsonic Lobster type dial (ie. the very raised - imho very cool - markers) as these normally come with painted indicies - this leads me to think its a late one, possibly from around 1980 ish.
> 
> ...


errr.....all three? you have absolutely immpecable taste, they are very fine watches. nice one m8! definate watch porno!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

They are all nice Jon but the 120C is the best by far


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great example you have there Jon


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

As others say above - has to be the SM120C







but the other two are a close second.

Also, I hate your guts.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words everyone (tho sadly everyone seems to hate me now







 )

Glad you all like the watch prono







Interesting looking at the votes that this is more of a dive watch community than I originally thought... keep those votes comming the FM and SS are neck and neck at the moment... I was tempted to say I would sell the losing watch, but I actually like all 3 of these... Maybe I should say I will review the winner for DeskDivers... hmmm.... convince me

















.... i'll cast my vote next week (before the month end) and we'll see what I like best - im still debating... anyone like to hazard a guess?


----------



## jef.L (Dec 30, 2006)

I agree with option 4  , and they are, all three, wonderful watches...................

................But I voted for 2, the Flightmaster is simply stunning.

.........and I don't hate you Jon







.......

........So please remember me when you get fed up with it, and sell it to me for a tenner.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I voted for the flightmaster......tomorrow it'll be the 120.......sunday the speedsonic









Every day though I hate you!





















I wondered what all the watch movement was for......wow though! Well done Jon

Best regards....David


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

your a very lucky man Jon.

bowie


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jef.L said:


> ........So please remember me when you get fed up with it, and sell it to me for a tenner.


LOL - I wish they were a tenner... I might buy a few more 



Boxbrownie said:


> I wondered what all the watch movement was for......wow though! Well done Jon


Sadly the watch sales, werent the half of it and I will need to let a few more go to balance the books.... watch the sales section











bowie said:


> your a very lucky man Jon.


Cheers mate, I put a lot of time and effort into finding these peices - I really do have very high standards and it pays off in the end with some lovely watches.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Jon knows well my opinions on all of these watches and this latest arrival is actually the most interesting to me as it's the least known. I tried to vote for the hummer, but you just know I couldn't since after all:










X marks the spot!









Mac, no need to make the flight. Jon will slip up one of these days...







...and I'll be waiting!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Colin - I blame you for my empty wallet, but you knew that! 







Not that I needed egging on of course...
























Love that pic btw... very very sweet!


----------



## danielbbaker (Aug 7, 2013)

I love all 3


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

danielbbaker said:


> I love all 3


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Seeing as there's a thread, here's mine...


----------



## danielbbaker (Aug 7, 2013)

Mutley I've just read through this post from start to finish then looked up more information on the f300 movements and models. I've been a member for 3 months and spend an hour a day on here so I could have easily posted 100s of times if it was as important to me as you seem to suggest it is


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Legitimate posting but quite funny. Murderers have been in and out of nick in the time between the last post and the dredge up.  Quality.


----------



## danielbbaker (Aug 7, 2013)

Not sure what your saying trigger, what have I done wrong


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

danielbbaker said:


> Not sure what your saying trigger, what have I done wrong


Nothing. Quite the opposite in fact. "legitimate posting" is what I posted. It was quite a dredge up though and a bit of an eye opener.

Nothing wrong. Absolutely nothing. Reading of zero on the wrong-o-meter.


----------



## danielbbaker (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry trigger, just wasn't sure about the term 'Dredge up' just wanted you to point out what is opening eyes. I'm a member on a few forums, I mostly just view however I've decided to get more involved as I'm looking to make a purchase this week and I'm always concerned about what the experts think, hence my on and off posting over the past 3 months


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

You absolutely can't tease us like that! What are you buying and can we see some pics please?!


----------



## danielbbaker (Aug 7, 2013)

Apm101, if that was for me, I just purchased a seamaster chronostop, pictures on small project to follow next week


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Trigger said:


> Legitimate posting but quite funny. *Murderers have been in and out of nick in the time between the last post and the dredge up*.  Quality.


Now that is funny :rofl:


----------



## danielbbaker (Aug 7, 2013)

You've made your point muts


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

danielbbaker said:


> You've made your point muts


Steady....can't see why Mutley has upset you so much. :huh:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> danielbbaker said:
> 
> 
> > You've made your point muts
> ...


Apparently dragging up a thread from nearly 7 years ago with



danielbbaker said:


> I love all 3


is classed as getting more involved in the forum and I had the audacity to question it


----------



## danielbbaker (Aug 7, 2013)

That's what I took offence to, my main interest is omegas and dotting around the forum lead me to this and I ended up reading all about them, you know how it goes. Admittedly if I had realised the date, my post was quite ridiculous. I'm not upset, as long as I have established that I'm serious, we're all good


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

danielbbaker said:


> we're all good


 :thumbsup:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Cool. I shall look forward to some pics of your chronostop! :thumbup:


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Beautiful watch. Not keen on the mesh straps tho. Just pwrsonal preferance.


----------



## cleoluka (Aug 26, 2013)

*Lovely Watch !!!*


----------



## danielbbaker (Aug 7, 2013)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=86413&st=30


----------

